# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مهندسی مجدد و معکوس > سوال: آیا مهندسی معکوس و مهندسی مجدد هریک پیشنیاز دیگری است

## m_kalantar.cs

درود به همه دوستان
امکان داره لطفا ینده را راهنمایی کنید .
به نظرتون 
آیا مهندسی معکوس و مهندسی مجدد هریک پیشنیاز دیگری است

----------

